# Gone off NI



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George has gone off his Ni, will eat a small amount if he is hand fed it but otherwise not interested He is completely fine in himself so I know he is not ill. I really do not want to start messing around changing his food so has anyone got any suggestions.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Think a couple of others on here have found this too but can't remember who they were I am sure they will see your thread and put some good advice your way.Sorry I can't help as I don't have experience feeding raw but maybe George just having an off couple of days? 
Just had a look one is Sezra with Daisy, she has a thread about 'Raw to go' another feed. Good luck.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

The benefit of a slightly more DIY BARF is that you can keep the variety up. Why don't you try George with a couple of chicken wings as a replacement meal or maybe a tin of fish with some cottage cheese for breakfast? You could crack an egg over his NI or maybe some grated cheese etc etc. It may be that he is just having an off food day or two - it can happen. Come on George, pull yourself together! 

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

You could add some steam veg or replace a meal with a chicken wing??


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah Jayne - Treacle is miss fussy pants - she goes off everything - so the only way is variety!
I use the Nature diet frozen cubes - found in pets at home in the newly installed freezers - raw food - but a good variety of flavours - try alternating and giving George a break from the same NI !
I also buy raw lamb mince - baby corn - mince beef and scrambled egg.
She also enjoys a bowl of kibble for one meal every so often!
Treacle copes with the varied diet and at least she eats - she used to really worry me!
Just in case he is going to have a tummy upset [went through that last w/e and it is going around Doggy world] boil some fresh chicken and some rice - always settles tummy and bland!
Good luck - hope George not going to be fussy - but TBH if you have space in your freezer its no bother giving a variety!
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi! Yes it was me! 

Daisy wont touch it  I wasted an awful lot trying to encourage her but until this morning she would only eat carcasses, wings etc. I have just odered from RawToGo as I was impressed with their prices (60p per lb for chicken & tripe). It doesn't contain the extras NI put in like veg and fish oil but as I am a DIY barf person I am happy to supplement it myself. 

Daisy is at this very moment tucking into her breakfast of green tripe! She is happy  I am ready to barf  as it smells so much!  I had really struggled to source tripe locally so I am really happy to have found this site. It is much more affordable and thankfully I have a nice butcher to supply other bits.

I have attached the link below;

http://rawtogo.co.uk/ProductsandPrices.aspx

Their delivery is slight more but I calculated to still be better value. A friend of mine is going to try it aswell (pinching a couple of my packs) so if her Cockapoo likes it we can split the postage.  I will keep everyone updated on the other products I have bought to try.

I am laughing now as my five year old son has just come into the kitchen and said 'What's that stink'! Funny!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when you say he has gone of it, do you mean he hasnt eaten in a couple of days, missed a couple of meals, didnt eat last night or he just wasnt interested in his breakfast. 


if its just he didnt eat last night or thismorning i would say hes gone off it id just say he isnt hungree. take him out for the day. long walk or lots of play. make him burn energy and maybe deliberetly skip lunch and just give him something at his normal dinner time. 

this should make him realy hungree by dinner time. dont do the hand feeding thing. he will eat when he is hungree. just work him hard so he gets hungree.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

There have been a couple of other threads where dogs have gone off NI. With Izzy it was after 4 months of happy NI eating and I committed to buying a small freezer for her and ordered 20ks and then she refused to eat it (2 days with no food and then I gave in)! I now give her a variety of food, usually mixed with NI and some meals of Taste of the Wild kibble (grain free), which she loves. I mix in sardine, tuna, various good quality wet foods with the NI and she will then eat it. The minx plays a wonderful game with me, she will only eat each concoction twice, then she has to have a change. So I have several wet foods portioned in the freezer and I just defrost them and add to the NI. I know I am being manipulated but it is now stress free and she is happy!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have Wysi here who is a bit picky. He devours the 1/3 chicken carcass but most of the time won't eat the same thing if it's ground down in a mince. Substituting meaty bones for some meals is worth a try. Also on a raw diet we notice that sometimes the dogs are a bit 'chickened out' at that point we give them a veg mix day and then a starve day as a detox. They seem revitalised and tuck in on the third day with enthusiasm. If you are going to feed naturally then this is part of the natural process.

Julia xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo and Delta are the only two i have rased on raw, and they eat everything every time. i sometimes feel puppies are fed too much too often. Echo cut her self down to 1 meal a day. she would just look at the food then look aropund her as if to say "well the others arent eating" 

it wont kill him to skip a meal or two. like others say doing it DIY means you can change things dayley. last night Gypsy refused to eat chiken wings so she wont realy get anything till tonight, but Gypsy was a fus pot from day one and we pandered to her and she has never changed. 

i would just skip lunch and feed him tonight.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

They say dogs take after their owners and Buddy sure takes after me (he LOVES his food!!!) I think he would eat all day given the chance.
Like the idea of a detox day shall keep that in mind if he ever starts being picky.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, but Donna, would you be keeping him company 
Don't think I could .....or maybe chocolate doesn't count


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have not had a detox day as yet, basically Milo & Alfie eat anything NI, Chicken carcus, dead animals mice, voles, birds you name it really anything they come across They are getting very devious as well hanging around a spot wait until you look the other way and its down their throat, all you see is a licking of the lips But we do a NI/BARF diet and it seems to be working


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> We have not had a detox day as yet, basically Milo & Alfie eat anything NI, Chicken carcus, dead animals mice, voles, birds you name it really anything they come across They are getting very devious as well hanging around a spot wait until you look the other way and its down their throat, all you see is a licking of the lips But we do a NI/BARF diet and it seems to be working




Is that then followed by them wanting to give you kisses 

Why is it that when the eat the smelliest stuff they then want to give you a kiss


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> We have not had a detox day as yet, basically Milo & Alfie eat anything NI, Chicken carcus, dead animals mice, voles, birds you name it really anything they come across They are getting very devious as well hanging around a spot wait until you look the other way and its down their throat, all you see is a licking of the lips But we do a NI/BARF diet and it seems to be working


I'm glad it's not just mine that eats dead stuff. Millie is rather partial to dead rabbit. Trying to stop her but think it's a lost cause. Janet asked me if it was because Millie is fed raw. I don't know I can't remember which came first and if they're connected. 

She certainly hasn't gone off NI.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you try the "Turkey & Tripe" flavour of NI?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe reduce the amount of food you give. Millie struggled at 3 to 4 months to eat her food. Definitely a small appetite.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jayne, Im afraid Buffy and the Pixie have both gone off their NI! Was really annoyed as we have loads still in freezer unfortunately we dont belong to the BARF club any more,as Buffy changed to Wainwrights wet trays and then we had her to stay and Pixie just wanted that too! so she is now on that as she wouldnt touch her NI..I did try her on Nature Diet trays and she really didnt like it and i must say it smelt disgusting! yuk The Wainwrights is amazing! Hard poo's no smell and i have never seen her inhale food like that before! Ok it does smell abit like cat food,some say pate and its not my ideal for Pixie,but she is happy so im happy and it really is good stuff Maybe if all advice above fails(hopefully not) then this is maybe worth a try,i know how sad it feels when your pup goes off something you were over the moon with,its really frustrating and i was gutted x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Tyhanks everyone for the good advice. He has chicken winds and loves them. Loves lamb ribs too but has take to burying them and digging up half an hour later. He has been eating mackeral too and I think he has just decided to leave his Ni to see if anything better comes along. I have left the Ni down and eventually he ate it so he is obviously just waiting to see what else is on offer. I like thhe idea of a detox and I am dont want to change the Ni, the way I see it is he won't starve himself and will eventually eat it I hope. Think my mum has been sneaking him alot of cooked chicken as well so a tad full I would think.


----------

